# Olympus gets a NEW Name: OM System



## Maximilian (Oct 28, 2021)

The Olympus imaging brand gets a new name:

*OM System*









OM Digital Solutions


Introducing OM System brand of cameras, binoculars and audio recorders by OM Digital Solutions.




omsystem.com






The new homepage states


OM Systems Homepage said:


> Time does not stand still.
> 
> It does not take excuses or do repeats.
> The sun won’t ask for your permission to set, a smile comes and goes, and a Falcon won’t wait for your go-ahead to take flight.
> ...



Let's hope the competition continues...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 28, 2021)

Something sounds familiar about this…









The New Name for Olympus Cameras is... OM System


In trying to come up with a name for the new brand, OM System looked to Olympus' past for inspiration.




gizmodo.com













VAIO computers return after Sony sells the brand


The new VAIO Corporation is here




www.theverge.com


----------

